# YES!!!



## eman (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh Boy.Oh Boy Oh Boy Oh Boy OH Boy OH BOY!!!

 Finally have a grocer here that is stocking Tri Tip on a trial basis.

I'll do my part by buying a few..

 Smoking time this weekend!!!


----------



## desertlites (Nov 9, 2011)

And here I thought I was gonna go pick some fungus and go to another concert.


----------



## eman (Nov 9, 2011)

desertlites said:


> And here I thought I was gonna go pick some fungus and go to another concert.


No good concerts anymore. Frampton was here a few weeks ago and i have to say he's a much better guitar player now.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 9, 2011)

Awesome Bob. Maybe I wont have to sneak them on the plane with me when I come to visit.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 9, 2011)

You lucky Dog!!!


----------



## eman (Nov 9, 2011)

sent son to the store and he called and said they have 2 left.(sale started this am) got 1 at 3.66 lbs and 1 at 3.45 lbs.

 Choice black angus ,$4.99 lb. should i let them age a week or two in the fridge ?


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 9, 2011)

Guys where in the cow you find a trial tip  our cuts are different to the us one  HELP


----------



## big twig (Nov 9, 2011)

You lucky dog!

I have been getting them from Trader Joe's in MD, only problem is they are trimmed (I like to trim my own). The price is ok from there. To get them untrimmed I have to order them from the butcher at my local grocer but the cost is through the roof. Same with packers since I live in a heavy Jewish area (they only eat trimmed flats I am talking no fat cap or anything) I have to order ahead of time and pay a high cost or drive to Baltimore or Virginia. Not worth the drive right now.

*Africanmeat:*

The *tri-tip* is a cut of beef from the bottom sirloin primal cut.[sup][1][/sup] It is a small triangular muscle, usually 1.5 to 2.5 lbs. (675 to 1,150g) per side of beef.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tri-tip


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 9, 2011)

If you can get them Ahron, it's a great cut of meat!


----------



## boykjo (Nov 9, 2011)

I dont believe you bob..... Your just going to have to prove me wrong with some qveiw................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh Boy Oh bOY I'm with you Bob yea yeppie and a Yahoo too. Now send some to me please.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 9, 2011)

Bob you dont have to let them age. Just season up and smoke to a IT of 135 and enjoy. You can take it to 130 then finish with a quick sear. Let it rest for 30 minutes and enjoy.


----------



## justpassingthru (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm happy for you, only thing is after you have tasted them you'll be wanting more, sure hope you take a piece to the grocer to help influence the decision of the "trial basis."

Gene


----------



## venture (Nov 9, 2011)

Enjoy those tri tips, they are a great cut.

Ahron, as Big Twig told you,  the tri tip comes from the bottom sirloin butt which is commonly separated into the ball tip, the flap, and the tri tip. They were quite affordable until the secret got out and they became so popular.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## justpassingthru (Nov 9, 2011)

Here ya go Ahron, this is what Twig and Merv are talking about, maybe you can copy this and take it to your butcher.

http://www.washco-agmarket.net/pdfs/bottom-sirloin-cuts.pdf

Gene


----------

